# Late 80's Bianchi Premio



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a late 80's Bianchi Premio - Green - nothing special as far as weight or components went, but I rode it for years (until this year in fact) and it was very comfy. Does anyone know/remember the geometry of this bike? I think the seat tube and head tube were 73.

Just curious


----------

